# Samsung le40r8 No Audio At All



## Michael Barnett (May 23, 2008)

Hi, and thanks in advance for any help...

I just set up my new Samsung le40r8 television but there is no sound at all coming out of it. How can I make sure it's not something stupid like the mute being on?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:


What are you feeding it for sources? How are they hooked up?

I assume you're kidding regarding the mute...


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

What is the setup?


----------

